# Moving region and paying car tax - what to do?



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone know if you move regions and inform DGT etc, do they tell the new area so you get an IVTM bill automatically? Or do you have to go and register your car (again) with the new local town hall yourself?

Thanks


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

From a quick Google search (your welcome)









How to change registered address of vehicle in Spain - Car Insurance Spain


This article tells you how to change registered address of vehicle in Spain. It is also a similar process to change the registered address for your licence




carinsurancespain.es





Was from oct 2019 but should be the same.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

When I moved I went to speak with the local Police in the town I moved to and they dealt with it all. 
Worth a try as you too might be lucky


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Barriej said:


> From a quick Google search (your welcome)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this doesn't really answer my question as it suggests speaking to the town hall first and hoping they inform the DGT. Maybe I wasn't clear enough. I've already told the DGT and now want to know if they'll tell the town hall who will then issue an IVTM bill, or if I have to go to the town hall and request it.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Relyat said:


> When I moved I went to speak with the local Police in the town I moved to and they dealt with it all.
> Worth a try as you too might be lucky


Its great when they just help out. Not much chance there for me sadly as I'm not in Spain right now, and unlikely to get back this summer at this rate. If I was, I'd just go to the Town Hall and ask of course.
A relative can intercept the IVTM if it comes by post though, so question is, will it?

I know it can vary: When I imported a car, I had to take up the paperwork and pay it myself. When I bought a car, it must have been done by the dealer as I received a bill in the post (and then set up a direct debit).
Moving has thrown a spanner in the works. I'd even delayed telling DGT until after the DD had come out in my old region, thinking that would give me a year to get back to Spain and figure everything out, but covid isn't playing nicely...


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Which province is your current address in? 
If it's covered by SUMA then you can check on-line.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Which province is your current address in?
> If it's covered by SUMA then you can check on-line.


Currently in Malaga. Thanks for the tip though, it gave me an idea of some better things to Google. On the Malaga website, it says the following for cambios de domicilio, which answers my initial question and should put me at ease (my underlining): 


> En cuanto al domicilio es importante hacer dos distinciones:
> 
> Domicilio del titular: si Vd. ha cambiado de domicilio, deberá comunicarlo a su Ayuntamiento cambiando su empadronamiento actualizado, a continuación, deberá acudir a la Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico o a las oficinas tramitadoras del Ayuntamiento (OMAC) o Gestión Tributaria para su tramitación. De esta forma, recibirá puntualmente cualquier comunicado relativo a su vehículo, como por ejemplo, los recibos del IVTM.
> Domicilio del vehículo: Tráfico necesita un domicilio para cada vehículo. Habitualmente es el mismo domicilio que el de su titular pero puede ser diferente en determinados casos. El domicilio del vehículo establece el municipio en el que tributará en el IVTM. Podrá acreditar el domicilio del vehículo en la Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico o ante las oficinas tramitadoras del Ayuntamiento (OMAC) o Gestión Tributaria con un volante de empadronamiento o una copia del DNI del titular.


But although I have been up and registered on the padron in person, I notified trafico about the change of address using the digital certificate online. I don't know if that means I've informed the regional office or not, but you'd hope so! When I log into the DGT site, the fiscal address of the car is my new one so fingers crossed...


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I think that, effectively, you have done what the local Police did for me. I don't for one minute imagine that they went to SUMA on my behalf but that their updating of the DGT system also "redirected" the fiscal side. 
Incidentally, last week I had electronic notice that my car tax is due, I can't remember whether I get a paper bill too.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Incidentally, last week I had electronic notice that my car tax is due, I can't remember whether I get a paper bill too.


Quick question: did this notice come through the MiDGT portal or from your town hall? 
Thanks.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

_Si_ said:


> Quick question: did this notice come through the MiDGT portal or from your town hall?
> Thanks.


It came from SUMA, the tax collection agency in Alicante province.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Just to update this post. I finally emailed the new town hall and it turns out my car doesn't exist in their records so I checked my old town hall (again) and they had raised another bill for it. The address change clearly didn't happen, or didn't happen before year end.

Here are the messy details:
I processed the change of address using the central government online service back in June/July 2020.
I have a recibo for that process and it states that if I don't hear anything to the contrary within a week then I can assume all is OK.
The new town hall didn't place any value in this confirmation, saying I would need an actual justificante that the process was done correctly.
Sadly, I don't have one and cannot find a way to get one on the DGT site. If you follow their current guide to changing address, you are issued one at the end of the process. Last year I was not offered that - I'm religious about downloading every PDF and would not have missed this.
So it seems now the only way to get one is to change address again!
However, when I log into trafico or MiDGT, it states the domicilio of the car is the new town hall not the old one, so a change has gone through in some system somewhere! Unfortunately, it doesn't tell me since when it has been registered there, so I still don't know if the new town hall will pick it up for next year's bill, or if I will still have a problem!

I see I can pay 8€ for an 'informe' on my car; I wonder if this would give any date of registration change. Anyone ever got one?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

_Si_ said:


> I see I can pay 8€ for an 'informe' on my car; I wonder if this would give any date of registration change. Anyone ever got one?


Yes.

It will tell you the fiscal address of the vehicle and the number of transfers, the date of the last one and which delegation of trafico did it.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Yes.
> 
> It will tell you the fiscal address of the vehicle and the number of transfers, the date of the last one and which delegation of trafico did it.


Thanks. Does 'transfer' cover changes of address though? I suspect it might just mean transfer of ownership between people, and in my case that hasn't changed.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Transfer is the ownership yes. It would only tell you the current fiscal address.


----------

